# Zelda Violin Project, scores for fun with two violins



## dorianalenvers

Hello, I am new on this forum, so I'll present myself quickly… my name is Dorian, I am a professional violinist from France, defender of the classical music always, and I usually try to broaden a bit the horizons of this genre and its musicians as I find it does not always evolve with its time. I teach in university and am a free lance concertist, but every chance I get, I make shows, speak to the public, make entertaining videos (well I hope they are), and have a blog called L'Envers du Classique (the other side of the classic) in which we have quite some fun… it is in French, though, sorry

As I teach, sometimes I find it hard to motivate some of my students, so I started arranging music for two violins (I wanna have fun too), pieces a little more « popular ». 
I hope you don't mind, I will put them to your disposal here on the forum, if some violinists want to have fun… it's quite some work to do all this, I hope you'll enjoy it. 
If it's the case, feel free to pass on the scores, and actually to order the theme of the next arrangement ☺
And if you wanna help with the Zelda Violin Project with your own arrangements, please say so, you are most welcome !

So, here are the scores, in free download http://lenversduclassique.com/zelda-project/

And the videos 




PS I called it the Zelda Violin Project, because there are the first musics I arranged, for the first student for which I did that ☺


----------

